

Sales Advice Wanted - redss

Any tips on how to train yourself to become a kickass sales man?  What about how to find the right coach, the right training?
======
answerly
I think the easiest way to be successful in sales is to align yourself with a
product/service/solution that you believe in and that provides value to the
people who pay for it. This applies whether you are talking about a
traditional sales role or more generally the idea of being better at
"salesmanship".

~~~
redss
Yes, thanks. Believing in what you sell always helps. But beyond that?

What is the best way to learn most effective selling and closing techniques?

